# If your looking for an old hearse check the back first



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A body found decomposing in back of an old hearse.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5j_XnKjZXq6VQLmm2lLzar7W1ky_QD96IU9680


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW...that's disturbing.
I'm assuming they paid for the burial, though I could be wrong?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

wow nothing is surprising anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's pretty pathetic.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's just wrong. A good hearse like that being used in that way. When there are so many of us out here without hearses to drive around in. There aught to be a law against such things. Oh, I guess there is, he was arrested.


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

That sick SOB should be embalmed alive, then made to serve a life sentence in a haunted house....


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats just sick. ew.


----------

